# Going to orientation for college... scared ****less



## Lissyu (Jun 30, 2012)

.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Oooohhhh I remember how nervous I was for college orientation... it sucks as an SAer when they do all those stupid ice-breaker activities.... BUT that being said, its not all a bad thing. In fact, on my first day of orientation, I met a guy that ended up being my roommate for 3 years and one of my best friends ever. It may seem a bit uncomfortable, but just try to make the best of it! I bet a lot of people will be anxious about it as well with all the new people around... see if you can strike up some small talk with somebody else in one of your groups when you're not doing some stupid ice-breaker!! Good luck


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

It may be awkward but you'll be ok 

From what I can remember, they split us up into groups and then made us play some silly games and stuff like that to force us to interact haha. For example, I think one thing we did involved saying 3 things about yourself to the group with only 2 of them actually being true, and the rest of the group had to guess which thing was false. We did some other similar activities

I guess though this is a good opportunity! I mean, having SA it's not easy to get chances to interact with our peers!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey no problem!!! I'm glad my experience helped you out :clap

have a great time!


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

When I had my orientation, I basically numbed myself to the whole thing and went through the motions. I didn't get much out of it. I wouldn't recommend that method.

Yeah, the icebreaker activities are super awkward, but don't worry about what you say because honestly, nobody is going to remember the things you say and plus they are awkward for everyone. There's a lot of laughing going on usually because it's all so silly, so it is actually nice for trying to loosen up. People will meet lots of other people those two days so if you embarrass yourself a little, no big deal, because no one will remember.  And most of those people you will never see again. Do try to meet at least one person, though. Try to pick out the quietest person to talk to, because they'll probably be having a tough time too. 

Good luck! :hug I also have (another) orientation coming up since, I transferred. I'll be trying my own advice this time. Maybe I'll do it right this time around?


----------



## miller90 (Jun 29, 2012)

Lissyu said:


> So, I have this college orientation coming up very soon. I'm so nervous because I'm going to be going all alone. I'm not very use to going out to places alone, so I guess this is a chance for me to be independent and that's a good thing right? It's two days long and I have to show up both days from 12:45 to 5:00pm. I read a sample part of the schedule and it looks like they are extremely adamant on group activities and events... ARGHHH. I'm just soo afraid that I'm going to get confused or lost and I won't have anyone to help me since I don't know anyone there. I'm extremely fearful of speaking up in groups and I don't do well in large crowds. :afr I'm considering holding off college just because of this, which I know is stupid but the idea of it just won't leave my head. I'm just going to have to force myself to go through with it, but I have no idea how I'm going to cope. Any advice?


I wouldnt say holding off from school is bad Idea. I had to do the same thinkg when I was going to the community college in my home town. I had the hardest time making friends. In fact I spent most semesters alone and study time alone. I managed to get good grades, but that was about the only thing good happened to me. However some one in this forum said something about joining groups within your school to make friends so you have places to go with someone. Believe me I know exactly what you're going through....take care.


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

I had my college orientation at the end of May, and it made me decide to switch schools. It was way too big for me, and my SA would've gotten worse if I had chosen to continue with it.

If you play ice breaking games, don't tell them you have social anxiety. I did, and it pushed people away from me; like, they physically stepped away and no one really spoke to me. It was incredibly awkward. :/

I hope your orientation goes well for you!

-K


----------



## Snarks (Jul 8, 2012)

Try to think about how the other kids are probably nervous as well. I wish you the very best of luck. Let us know how it goes!


----------

